# The American Bully



## Black Label Romo

There is often confusion as to what the American Bully should look like...this comes from the fact that there are actually 5 different classes of the American Bully. Here is a simple breakdown of the classes.

The Standard Class










General Impression
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. Compact to medium/large size dog with a muscular body and blocky head. Powerful in it's movement and should display effortless movement at the same time. Keenly alive and alert to its surroundings. The American Bully should have the appearance of heavy bone structure with a Bully build and look.

HEAD
Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
Jaws- well defined.
Under jaw- to be strong.
Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.
Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
Nose- all colors acceptable

NECK
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. (some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties) Compact to medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.

SHOULDERS
Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.

BACK
Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties) but not desired in the compact medium size.

BODY
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
Chest- should be deep and broad

TAIL
Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred

LEGS
Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out (slight turns accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties)

COAT
Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy

COLOR
All colors and patterns are permissible

SIZE
Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
Height-Females 16 to 19 at withers Males 17-20 at withers
Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed

GAIT
Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear. (Some paddling and lumbering accepted in XL and Extreme varieties), but not preferred in compact to medium.

FAULTS
Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle

DISQUALIFICATIONS
Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans

The Pocket Bully

This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is determined by its adult height. Males under 17″ at the withers. Females under 16″ at the withers.










The XL Class

This is an amendment to the basic standard which a XL Bully is determined by its adult height. Males over 20″ at the withers.Females over 19″ at the withers.










The Extreme Class

This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Extreme Bully is determined by its body structure and build.Both sex dogs with heavier body frames and more overall body mass.










The Classic Class

This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Classic dog is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with lighter body frames and less overall body mass.


----------



## Black Label Romo

My personal preference would be the Standard and Classic Classes, the problem I have with the Extreme class is that alot of people are breeding with no concern of health problems imo, the more extreme the better. Unfortunatley the dog suffers due to this mentality. This is where you start to see the super blown out elbows...and what not. I do believe extreme can be done correctly...just needs to be cleaned up in most cases. I think some of the classes could actually be merged together...but this is completely opinion...


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh wow John, great pics I am lovin that tri Standard  Good info and I think some of these are over done but jmo, oo can't wait o learn more, but I am with you on the Standard, I really like them


----------



## william williamson

Lone Star said:


> My personal preference would be the Standard and Classic Classes, the problem I have with the Extreme class is that alot of people are breeding with no concern of health problems imo, the more extreme the better. Unfortunatley the dog suffers due to this mentality. This is where you start to see the super blown out elbows...and what not. I do believe extreme can be done correctly...just needs to be cleaned up in most cases. I think some of the classes could actually be merged together...but this is completely opinion...


BULLSCHNIZNIT,thats what I call your "opinion"!
man,you describe EXACTLY what so many pit owners express when they express their prefrence to the addition of bullys to the dogworld.
you nailed it down fine and proper.
the 2 classes you've chosen,are the 2 that appeal to me.and it took alot for me to appreciate them.
so don't undersell your opinion,especially when it comes from or is the derivative of conscious evaluation.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

:goodpost: Excellent post Uncle Will! 


WILLIAM WILLIAMSON said:


> don't undersell your opinion,especially when it comes from or is the derivative of conscious evaluation.


I concur. Stand strong by your opinion John! I love that Classic Tri as well! Beautiful specimen of the breed!


----------



## Rudy4747

the 2 classes you've chosen,are the 2 that appeal to me.and it took alot for me to appreciate them.
so don't undersell your opinion,especially when it comes from or is the derivative of conscious evaluation.[/QUOTE]

I to like the two classes I feel that they just show a lil more respect and care for the dog in general. Not letting them get unhealthy. Thanks for posting this.:clap:


----------



## Black Label Romo

Thanks guys for checking out the section...if we can help just 1 person understand the breed and the difference...my job is done!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

lol...no doubt...
compliments of the abkc website...
i never claimed credit for writing the standard for american bullies lol...
this is a database....for new users to learn...
thanks tho 
some real genius it took to recognize...


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN

great info bro!


----------



## apbtmom76

John, again I am super happy to see this here, I am glad to know and learnt his info and we all get our info from somewhere else


----------



## MY MIKADO

I love the looks of the classic and the standard. I have wanted a AM Bully for some time but everyone I look at looks to extrem for me.


----------



## beccaboo

Lol. Sharon I been feelin the same thing. That classic is a beauty!!! If I'm forkin out a lot of money I'm not tryina have a problem dog with hips elbows ankles. The normal trouble we hear about with some of the extreme and pockets... Hate seein new bully owners comin on sayin their pups can't stand on their legs cuz their ankles are folding over or somethin... Love the explanation and definitive classes. Last I knew there were only 3 lol. Great work John.


----------



## 9361

My favorite is the classic's.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Good post, im digging this new section i will make me have an understanding of bullys and i can educate myself about them, but im still not geting one


----------



## MY MIKADO

Caleb unless the site you are borrowing from states that the material can not be used with out premission then it is fair game for anyone to take what they want. That is why it is so easy for people to claim dogs that are not their own. Look at the trouble Holly had with Bee having puppies( which she didn't).


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love the new section John  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## JayHawk

I hear more and more about the bully being its own breed. My biggest question is that since the ABKC will register any dog currently registered as an APBT or AST and register them as an Am. Bully then how can it be considered a separate breed and not just a badly out of standards APBT or AST


----------



## Black Label Romo

To end the whole conversation about referencing sites or 'borrowing' information lol...
If I were to make a thread and just post a link...tell people...hey go check out the abkc standard...IMO 90 percent would just skip it...if I post it up...people will actually take notice...
I also know several people heavily involved in the ABKC orginization and I am more than sure if I were to let them know that we here at GOPITBULL were promoting responsible ownership of the breed as well as pushing for these dogs to be registered as what they are WITH THE AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB...they would have open arms about the situation...but here we go...
A public service announcement from John...aka Lone Star...
The images and information supplied in this thread are compliments of the ABKC website... The American Bully Registry ...I would like to thank them for everything they are!! The End

For future reference...no drama will be allowed in this area...I am MORE THAN WILLING to have friendly debates of the 2 breeds or answer any questions someone may have...to the best of my ability...it has always been my motto that if I don't know the answer I can find it for you...I have several people backing me in this project who would be more then willing to help me with any information needed...
But questions that simply question the validity of my knowledge or are plain out drama starting will not be tolerated...If you don't like me...personally...do me a favor...stay out of this area...it is here for conversation...and knowledge to be spread. Thank you and have a good night!

Lone Star


----------



## apbtmom76

freakin well said John


----------



## ThaLadyPit

:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: You said it exactly perfect John!! Give credit where credit's due and lay the smack down at the same time!! Rule with an iron fist!


----------



## JayHawk

I meant no drama I'm just confused on how it can be considered a separate breed when the majority of bullys are also registered as APBT and AST


----------



## Black Label Romo

lol...not directed at you jayhawk...your questions are more than welcome bro...it was some other nonsesnse that was going on...sorry for the confusion...sorry for the delay in responses...working on another thread right now...
once again...sorry for confusion...lol


----------



## Pitbulldk

Man I would love to import a Standard bully to Denmark...but Sadly it's illegal...and pple would probably not believe it was a staffy, no matter how hard i tried...:roll:


----------



## beccaboo

Wait- ppl can have apbt and am staffs but not am bullys in Denmark??? Lmao. That's laughable.


----------



## Pitbulldk

beccaboo said:


> Wait- ppl can have apbt and am staffs but not am bullys in Denmark??? Lmao. That's laughable.


Pitbulls are banned since 1991...amstaffs have to wear muzzles according to the new law from 1st July...It's pretty stupid....

But it's legal to own an Staffordshire bull terrier, without being forced to give it the muzzle on...


----------



## Aireal

wow good stuff i like the classic, that would prob be about the only one I would personally own great to know the diffrence for future ref!!! way to go buddy thank for the post!!!


----------



## beccaboo

Pitbulldk said:


> Pitbulls are banned since 1991...amstaffs have to wear muzzles according to the new law from 1st July...It's pretty stupid....
> 
> But it's legal to own an Staffordshire bull terrier, without being forced to give it the muzzle on...


I suppose that is where havin a pitorstaff bred or dual registered dog would come in handy. I have family in denmark and know of a few apbt's there  stupid about the muzzle laws tho... I just think it's funny that they all three came from the same stock essentially...


----------



## Goliath

*Standard set for the breed*

This is my opinion, ALL of the bulldogs are beautiful dogs. I believe that everyone has the right to choose the particular shape and size that they find more appealing to them. This does not in any way belittle the other bulldogs. Everyone should think that they have the most beautiful American Bulldog that there is. I certainly do.
Pics of Belle. Now, isn't she beautiful??


----------

